# Question about overhead projector



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

depends. some are wireless. maybe somebody should think it through (I guess that would mean somebody has to pick out a projector)


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

subelect said:


> My sister & brother-in-law are adding a 15' by 12' conference room onto their existing small business office. Today, I installed a floor box with partition before the concrete pour so the 110 volt outlet and any computer communication wiring can be below the conference table. I ran two 3/4" PVC conduits into where the stud walls will be located eventually.
> Getting the 110 volt will be simple.
> My question is what do I run between the floor box the ceiling box that will feed data to the overhead projector? Co-ax? Cat 5?
> How does a typical lap-top communicate with a projector?
> ...


HDMI cable to credenza and a CAT5E minimum from floorbox to projector I think from memory.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Probably should've gone with a bigger size for the lv pipe. A lot of projectors require a rapid run cable which can be quite bulky. If the ceiling is dropped which it should be just stub that bad boy out above the grid. If its a hard lid you'll need to know every little detail about what they're trying to accomplish and make sure to leave provisions for any future additions


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Good luck finding an HDMI that will fit through a 3/4". Most that I have done lately used a combination of HDMI, USB and cat 5e.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Good luck finding an HDMI that will fit through a 3/4". Most that I have done lately used a combination of HDMI, USB and cat 5e.


You can get one that unplugs and becomes a round plug like the old keyboard and mouse plugs were then after its fished through you plug it back into the normal HDMI plug. From TVs down to inbuilt cabinetry we have been chasing in rectangular downspouts into the framing before drywall.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

If its in the wall I just hook a 2" PVC out into the ceiling and call it good. 

LV floor boxes minimum 1 1/4" pipe.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> You can get one that unplugs and becomes a round plug like the old keyboard and mouse plugs were then after its fished through you plug it back into the normal HDMI plug. From TVs down to inbuilt cabinetry we have been chasing in rectangular downspouts into the framing before drywall.


Link? I've no clue where to wade into that google search!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Link? I've no clue where to wade into that google search!


Me neither, Ill ask my PM next time I see him, he just showed me a PDF catalogue, I cant even remember the company.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

BLAM! - http://www.libertycable.com/prod_details.php?pitem=EZ-HDM&navid=3394

or

SHABAM - http://www.greenlee.com/products/HDFT-PRO-KIT-8000-(POP).html

Those are two products we use, one is that circular connector or the other you buy the raw cable and make your own HDMI lengths.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

subelect said:


> My sister & brother-in-law are adding a 15' by 12' conference room onto their existing small business office. Today, I installed a floor box with partition before the concrete pour so the 110 volt outlet and any computer communication wiring can be below the conference table. I ran two 3/4" PVC conduits into where the stud walls will be located eventually.
> Getting the 110 volt will be simple.
> My question is what do I run between the floor box the ceiling box that will feed data to the overhead projector? Co-ax? Cat 5?
> How does a typical lap-top communicate with a projector?
> ...


For us the plans will usally call for at least a 3/4 for power and another 3/4 for data and another 1.5 to 2" for audio / visual.


That said we have also used a VGA / audio composite cable that does unplug like the others mentioned that could fit through a 3/4.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I believe we call those plugs baelins (spelling is probably wrong). It allows you to use a cat 5/6 cable and converts to HDMI plugs.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

running dummy said:


> I believe we call those plugs baelins (spelling is probably wrong). It allows you to use a cat 5/6 cable and converts to HDMI plugs.


The balun is basically a conversion device (not the round plug type which was being referred to as that's just a connector) a balun actually adapts the signal to go over single pair, coax, cat, fiber, or any other different method


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Do this **** all the time. 

You are going to want to get a cat5/6 to hdmi. 

http://www.extron.com/product/product.aspx?id=hdmi101plus&subtype=360&s=3 

there are also cables you can buy, which you screw the hdmi onto. 

I would have to look up the brand. 

feel free to pm me


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Everyone seems to be assuming the OP wants HDMI, he never said that. 

It could be, or it could be VGA or maybe something else.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Everyone seems to be assuming the OP wants HDMI, he never said that.
> 
> It could be, or it could be VGA or maybe something else.


We ran VGA, HDMI, a fibre, 2x 6a and a link of nuremburg sausages to the last one I did.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> We ran VGA, HDMI, a fibre, 2x 6a and a link of nuremburg sausages to the last one I did.


From the OPs description it sounds like a pretty basic installation.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

chewy said:


> We ran VGA, HDMI, a fibre, 2x 6a and a link of nuremburg sausages to the last one I did.



Only one link of Sausages? You should have run a spare. I might have also pulled red rope licorice


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

VGA? You can't be telling me you actually still have people specing VGA?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Edrick said:


> VGA? You can't be telling me you actually still have people specing VGA?


Yes there are.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> Yes there are.


 
I did 3 smartboards this summer, all with VGA, usb and cat 5e


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

VGA??? That's about as dated as the 14 gauge Romex someone in another post was referring too. Lol. Seriously though, if it's a simple install all you will need is an HDMI cable, but you will need to see the laptop. If its older it won't have an HDMI out. But, you could always convert in down to VGA.


----------



## gswimfrk (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually today most projectors require a VGA, DVI, or HDMI. As you may know, all these cables most of these cables have a large connector. You can get away by using some baluns that convert from cat6 to VGA, DVI, or HDMI such as....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E16812228215&gclid=COaNnceR9rQCFe5xQgod4A0AYg

Or you can try making your own cables. OR... Try an EXTRON pole vault system, I believe they use all Cat 6 to communicate. 

Good luck!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> VGA? You can't be telling me you actually still have people specing VGA?


Yes, still very convenient to plug a laptop into.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

For a conference room I have been installing an 1-1/4" EMT under the table to a 4-11/16" box at 18"" in the wall under the display and 
typically from that box I install another 4-11/16" box at 5' for the display, then from that box, a stub up into the ceiling. 

All 1-1/4", using 2- 4-11/16" boxes with 2 gang mud rings.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Put in two runs of cat6. Then you can add a balun for vga, hdmi, and whatever else you want. This is what I always do. Don't ever run proprietary signal cables in walls/conduit because they change so often.

http://www.amazon.com/Extender-Adapter-Single-Cat5e-Extension/dp/B003E7YRWS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_2


----------

